# 1993 D21 2.4L Alternator Adjusting Bolt Size



## Hoseman1958 (Dec 22, 2014)

I tried to replace an alternator today on my 1993 Nissan D21 4/4 pickup today and we lost the alternator adjusting bolt (not the long thin tensioner bolt, but the one that goes into the top of the alternator) I think it is a 14 MM bolt about 1.5 inches long, but I can't find the specs on the internet and am wondering if anyone can tell me the bolt/thread specs i need. The Nissan Part number is 081268451E and I'm pretty sure it is a 14MM bolt. Local Nissan Parts Dept. could not give me the exact specs.:crying: Would like to find a replacement or close equivalent at Lowe's or Home Depot (on New Year's Day.) Would be grateful for any advice!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, 1.5" is about 38mm, so you are looking for a bolt that is 35 or 40mm long. If the head of the bolt is 14mm, the bolt size is probably 10mm. Then it's just a matter of pitch.
So, you are probably looking for a bolt size of 10MMx1.25x40 or 10MMx1.5x40.


----------



## Hoseman1958 (Dec 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> Well, 1.5" is about 38mm, so you are looking for a bolt that is 35 or 40mm long. If the head of the bolt is 14mm, the bolt size is probably 10mm. Then it's just a matter of pitch.
> So, you are probably looking for a bolt size of 10MMx1.25x40 or 10MMx1.5x40.


"Wow, thanks SMJ! Just what I was looking for. By the way, you advised me earlier on putting a timing belt in my 2000 Nissan Quest (after it broke.) Today we put that belt on try to start it. I'll let you know how it turns out by replying to the other post.

Best, Reggie


----------

